# A Petite Cube



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

*A. 'petite' Cube*

Tank size: 13" x 13" x 13" personally built
Substrate : eco-complete
Lighting: Current Satellite duo 2 x 18 watt dual daylight, 8-9 hrs/day
Filtration: Zoo Med 501 canister filter with purigen
CO2: Hydor Green NRG exclusive
Plants: Narrow leaf java fern, Anubias nana petite, HC, Ranalisma rostrata, crinium sp., Anubias coffeefolia, Lobelia cardinalis petite, and Isoetes sp.
Fauna: Pygmy corydora, Emerald Dwarf Rasbora, Cherry shrimp, Red otocinclus

Tank is matured about 7-8 months

These pictures were taken at the last NACU meeting:


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice! Specs? Info?


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry, updated!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Dude, that's beautiful . . .


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it! fantastic work!


----------



## kromo (Feb 5, 2007)

very very nice... i love it.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Tank is ~9.5g or 36L?

Looks very nice, how many of ea. fish species are in it?
Do the Cories ever uproot anything?


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great!

Any secret to keeping the Lobelia stems from rotting out at the base followed by the plant shooting out a ton of airborne roots?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice! I love the look of Crinum in this tank - very original effect.


----------



## Sorab (Apr 25, 2007)

A little gem.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Squakbert ~ With the substrate in I usually consider the tank about 8 gal. I have 25 or more Pygmy corys and a little over 20 Rasboras. So, I have over 40 fish and I've counted over 40 Cherry shrimp.
I always have a little bit of HC floating up at the top of the tank, and yes I attribute it to the Corys.

lbnOzn ~ I have never had issues with the Lobelia rotting. For a nature aquarium I think that aerial roots fit the overall aesthetic, so I've never trimmed them.

chester ~ I originally had the Isoetes sp. in for the slender background leaves, but I believe it prefers to grow emerged. I also think the shrimp don't particularly like the Crinium, as I pulled a few casualties out after I added the onions.



Thank you all for your positive comments!
I look forward to more critiques.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

nice. it looks great, has a very clean look to it with all greenery and no rim.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

great nanotank!!


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

apistaeasy said:


> With the substrate in I usually consider the tank about 8 gal. I have 25 or more Pygmy corys and a little over 20 Rasboras. So, I have over 40 fish and I've counted over 40 Cherry shrimp.
> I always have a little bit of HC floating up at the top of the tank, and yes I attribute it to the Corys.


A very nice tank!

Your fish are small in size, but still, for 8 gallon 40 fish seems to be a lot. In addition you have over 40 shrimp. It should be really hard to see plants through all the fish and shrimp 

On the pictures though, it doesn't look over populated at all.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, very nice tank! Any tips on building cubes? I am interested in doing something similar. Also, what does a red oto look like?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Erik,

Very nice!!! I need to get down to one of the meetings sometime soon.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

fishscale said:


> Wow, very nice tank! Any tips on building cubes? I am interested in doing something similar. Also, what does a red oto look like?


Red otocinclus, Parotocinclus maculicauda:









Tips for building cubes:
My DIY rimless thread The site I hosted the pictures went down, and I lost all the photos from my computer. Sorry, no pics! The text is still good though.

Here's another link people might find interesting:
The original aquascaping thread

Bryce, I look forward to seeing you down here! Maybe you can speak for us, how to keep really, really big show tanks!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd love to. Let me know when.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Did another photo shoot compliments of my friend Kevin Kau.

As the tank looks in my apartment:









A brightly lit tank:









Inverts in a forest of petite:









Zebra rasboras:









Winding petite:


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow this is a beautiful tank. You've inspired me to do something great too.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

Beautiful composition!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Tank is now taken down, but my friend fired this picture off first:


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like your Anubias nana "Petite". It's lovley! 
I'm trying to do something similair with mine... but I don't seems to do very well so far.


----------

